# Are Sirius & XM Antennas Interchangeable?



## JimAtTheRez

I have had a Sirius Sportster for a while, and now I was given an XM Express for my birthday (so I could listen to SEC football on my roadtrips). I read on another forum that the antenna was the same. Is this true? It would be nice not to run another one thru my car to the back of my Expedition. By the way, I will keep both active b/c Sirius has the NFL. Believe it or not....I almost NEVER listen to music on my Sirius. I guess that would classify me as a sports fanatic, huh? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Ken S

Jim,

I can't speak for all XM antennas, but when I plugged one into my Starmate it worked without issue.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yes, all XM and Sirius antennas are interchangeable.


----------



## tedb3rd

Yes, they are interchangeable. I have a car with factory installed XM antenna. I hooked it up to my after-market Sirius receiver and it works fine. I had to rig the connector and make sure I was connected to the satellite antenna (and not the terrestrial back-up) and it works fine.


----------



## Lee L

I think some of the really early antennas were more tuned to the specific service IIRC. (the 1.5 inch tall XM ones with seperate leads for terrestrial and sat signals come to mind) but the newer ones are interchangable.


----------

